# Add two subs or bass shakers?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just looking for others opinions (plus/neg) of adding 2 subs for a total of four in my home theater room or adding bass shakers to the seats (3).
Either way it will run me about $1300

Look forward to others educated opinions based on experience.
Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey phillihp23, I have experienced some mid level shakers,(can't recall which offhand)(friends theater). From that, and looking over your already nice equip list, I'm going to absolutely recommend 2 more subs. I'm pretty sure his shakers were set up correctly, but I disliked them very much. (I'll confess prejudice toward them in general to be clear though) I just don't think you can substitute pressurizing air with vibes in the couch. They do have their place with some, and I will not begrudge them, and mean no disrespect. ...just not for me. I should ask. Have you ever experienced shakers before?


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

From my limited experience with bass shakers, I came in ready to recommend more subs, but you already have two. So maybe go bass shakers but turn them way down so they're subtle. I remember them being overkill to the point of a gimmick that took you away from listening...if they were just barely there, it would be a nice addition, I think.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

What do you fell you are currently missing in the room? Your 2 PC 12 NSD should be doing a decent job of pressurizing that size of room


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey phillihp23, I have experienced some mid level shakers,(can't recall which offhand)(friends theater). From that, and looking over your already nice equip list, I'm going to absolutely recommend 2 more subs. I'm pretty sure his shakers were set up correctly, but I disliked them very much. (I'll confess prejudice toward them in general to be clear though) I just don't think you can substitute pressurizing air with vibes in the couch. They do have their place with some, and I will not begrudge them, and mean no disrespect. ...just not for me. I should ask. Have you ever experienced shakers before?


I appreciate your honest opinion. No I have never really experienced shakers, at least not in a home theater setting. I believe I have experienced them in some park rides in the past like at Universal Studio or Disney. They seemed cheesy though. Don't know if modern tech and a home theater experience would be different.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Andre said:


> What do you fell you are currently missing in the room? Your 2 PC 12 NSD should be doing a decent job of pressurizing that size of room


Slight correction, i have two PB12-NSD. As for what am I missing, can't a boy have more? Being a funny guy, don't take me wrong. This home theater business is like a disease, started with a $3000 budget ended with a $20,000 investment. :yikes: :spend: :bigsmile:


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you after more low infrasonic effect.

I have experienced them twice, different setup and found that the crossover and level had huge effects.
Got very annoying when the crossover was too high.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Are you after more low infrasonic effect.
> 
> I have experienced them twice, different setup and found that the crossover and level had huge effects.
> Got very annoying when the crossover was too high.


I guess I wanna feel like all the air is sucked out of the room in an explosion scene. Feel the pressure hit me in the chest.:R


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel like, if your after that, subs are the only way to do it. Even if the buzzing under your couch matches up seamlessly with your pb's, I don't think you'll feel the room anymore than you do now. Plus, you could potentially smooth your curve even more! The only consideration I might make is if you don't have the space. I still say subs.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with the others that have said subs are the way to achieve the effect you're looking for. Though your current subs are unquestionably very good, you may benefit from going to a pair of larger ones, maybe with 15" drivers. Just a thought.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+Peter


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have just gone and ordered two SVS PC-12 NSD. Woof Woof. That will bring me too a 4 SVS woofer total count in my Home Theater. :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd: :surrender:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So since my receiver has sub EQ and two sub outputs. Which way do I set up my subs.

Front subs on Right sub out & Rear subs on Left sub out.
OR
Right Front and Right Rear sub on right sub out & Left Front and Left Rear sub on left sub out.

Does it even matter?

The issue i would have is that I have two audio panels in separate locations in my av rack area. 
The panel with the wiring for front subs is on one and the panel for rear subs is on the other.
All I could find for Y splitters was female to double male which would mean running a male to male cable to one of the panels and then splitting it with the Y into the panel.
Why two panels you say.... Have the room wired for 11.4 which means I am using two 7.2 panels.
Technically I could add 3 more channels if I had a receiver that could push that many (atmos)(ceiling).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice!!!!! I think you made the right choice. ...if not send them to me! 
I'm not very experienced in this,(subeq), but I would start out by pairing the two that are most similar in location to you/walls/openings etc. then the other 2 as a pair. (Logical right?)I'm assuming corner location? I think when you run only one sub on each channel, audyssey pings them separately, and sums the EQ. (I might be a little off though, sorry). It might not even matter, although I'm sure that's not true. But mostly congrats! That's exciting. I'm only up to 3 subs(for now)


----------

